# Youngstown, Oh. pretty ROSE 101..



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22249924
his wonderful dog came in on:
FEBRUARY 15, 2012
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
FEBRUARY 21, 2012
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!
*101 Rose's Contact Info*

*Mahoning County Dog Pound*, Youngstown, OH​
Phone: Please use email
Email Mahoning County Dog Pound
See more pets from Mahoning County Dog Pound
*Mahoning County Dog Pound and Adoption Center
589 Industrial Road
Youngstown, Ohio 44509

(330) 740-2205 (prompt 1 or 2) *
​


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Good news!! Rose has 12 names on her for adoption so hopefully she will find a loving home*


----------

